# Norwegens Fischerei-Industrie bricht Rekorde



## rippi (24. Januar 2022)

Ja. Industrielle Fischerei global verbieten!


----------



## Blueser (24. Januar 2022)

Das Stichwort ist Nachhaltigkeit. Ohne dem ist es Raubbau an der Natur.


----------



## jochen68 (24. Januar 2022)

Müsste man noch mal genauer aufschlüsseln, welcher Bereich da nun so expandiert ist. Ob es auch die "herkömmliche" Fischerei ist oder die Steigerungen allein auf Zuchtfisch zurückzuführen ist ...


----------



## crisis (24. Januar 2022)

Norwegen ist ein souveränes Land und kann damit auch bestimmen, wer was in welcher Menge ausführen darf. Wir Angler sind doch dafür bekannt, dass wir, was unsere angestammten Rechte betrifft, möglichst wenig vorschreiben lassen wollen. Ergo sollte das auch für die Norweger gelten.


----------



## Nuesse (24. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> immer heftigeren Ausfuhreinschränkungen für Angler.


15kg Filet sind doch mehr als ausreichend ,sofern man keinen Handel betreiben will .

Gab es in letzter Zeit neue Beschränkungen die man als heftig bezeichnen könnte ?


----------



## rippi (24. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> 15kg Filet sind doch mehr als ausreichend ,sofern man keinen Handel betreiben will .
> 
> Gab es in letzter Zeit neue Beschränkungen die man als heftig bezeichnen könnte ?


Muss man nicht zum Ausführen auch bei einem "Angelveranstalter" gebucht haben?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> 15kg Filet sind doch mehr als ausreichend ,sofern man keinen Handel betreiben will .


Ein halbstarker Heilbutt... oder zwei große Dorsche - that's it! Und man ist ja nicht nur mal  drei Tage vor Ort


----------



## Steffen38 (24. Januar 2022)

Ich denke, das 15 Kg echt wenig ist. Ich fahre auch regelmäßig nach Norwegen. Jedoch nicht mehr 14 Tage sonder nur noch 7 Tage. Wenns Dumm kommt, dann hat man seine 15 Kg bereits nach 2 tagen voll, aber was dann?????? Ich denke, es sollten wieder 20 Kg sein.


----------



## Nuesse (24. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Muss man nicht zum Ausführen auch bei einem "Angelveranstalter" gebucht haben?





			https://fjordfish.de/de/c/zollbestimmungen-2021--fisch-aus-norwegen-mitbringen_562/
		


Ja da hast Du recht .Trophäenfisch fällt weg und 18kg Fisch darfste ausführen


----------



## Nuesse (24. Januar 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ein halbstarker Heilbutt... oder zwei große Dorsche - that's it! Und man ist ja nicht nur mal  drei Tage vor Ort


Beeren sammeln ,wandern ,tauchen im Süßwasser angeln oder Trolle jagen.


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ein halbstarker Heilbutt... oder zwei große Dorsche - that's it! Und man ist ja nicht nur mal  drei Tage vor Ort


Jo, ich bin gespannt.
So Corona es will fahren wir Ende Mai auch hoch und genau das ist der Punkt, dem ich enorm kritisch gegenüber stehe. Auf der anderen Seite sind mir 18kg ohnehin schon viel zu viel und das alles ist mir viel zu wirsch, als dass ich jemals von mir aus auf die Idee gekommen wäre hochzufahren.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (24. Januar 2022)

Ja 15 Kg/ pro Person  halte ich für ausreichend für den Eigenbedarf , 
Ja ich habe Fanggründe gehabt da hätte ich das an einem Tag erreichen können -
ja da bin ich mit meiner Perle eben viel Wandern ,Pilze und Beeren sammeln gewesen .
Habe mir ein Tageslimit gesetzt - da hat die Ausfahrt oft nur 3 Stunden gedauert .
Ja ich hätte 30 Kg mitnehmen dürfen bin in der Regel unter 20 Kg geblieben .
Die letzten drei mal mußte ich mir echt mühe geben meine Kiste überhaupt zu 
füllen - die Jahreszeit war immer zur Sommersonnwende .


----------



## Silvio.i (25. Januar 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ein halbstarker Heilbutt... oder zwei große Dorsche - that's it! Und man ist ja nicht nur mal  drei Tage vor Ort


Du darfst aber dort auch Fisch essen


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Januar 2022)

Stellt sich die Frage, warum die Norweger eigentlich auf die Idee kamen, die Fischausfuhr für Angeltouristen beschränken zu müssen.

Ich hab da keine einschlägige Erfahrung, habe mir aber erzählen lassen, dass da z.T. Angeltouristen mit Kleinlastwagen und Kühlanhängern angerückt sind und zentnerweise Filets abtransportiert haben.   Da kamen dann wohl Zweifel auf, ob das tasächlich für den Eigenbedarf gedacht war.

Wenn dann solche Einschränkungen kommen, haften leider die ehrlichen Angler für solche Nebenerwerbsfleischmacher mit.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich hab da keine einschlägige Erfahrung, habe mir aber erzählen lassen, dass da z.T. Angeltouristen mit Kleinlastwagen und Kühlanhängern angerückt sind und zentnerweise Filets abtransportiert haben. Da kamen dann wohl Zweifel auf, ob das tasächlich für den Eigenbedarf gedacht war.


Das war leider so, eigene Beobachtung, Reisebus mit Tiefkühlhänger und filettieren bis in die Nacht mit Elektromesser. Jedes Fangschiff wäre auf die Arbeitsteilung bei der Versorgung der Fische stolz gewesen.


----------



## Astacus74 (25. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das war leider so, eigene Beobachtung, Reisebus mit Tiefkühlhänger und filettieren bis in die Nacht mit Elektromesser. Jedes Fangschiff wäre auf die Arbeitsteilung bei der Versorgung der Fische stolz gewesen.


Wobei ich mir das nicht als "Urlaub" vorstellen kann, das artet ja schon in Arbeit aus.
Leider war ich nur einmal 2006 in Norwegen zum Schluß hatte ich 24kg Filet, davon habe ich knapp die Hälfte an Verwandte und Freunde
verteilt (ohne Entgeld) für mich gesehn kann ich mit der jetzigen Regelung gut leben auch wenn ich es wieder nach Norwegen schaffen sollte.

Aber wie das immer so ist werden dann einfach alle bestraft, nicht der Angler, sondern die Angler.


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (25. Januar 2022)

Wollen wir mal nicht auf der gierigen Fischindustrie rumhacken -viele nein sehr viele von uns sollten sich
mal an die eigne Nase fassen . Dreimal habe ich eine Heringstour zum Öresund mit gemacht - 
Mein 35 l Fass war schnell gefüllt mit schönen Salzheringen , ich habe dann nur noch auf Dorsch und Plattfisch erfolgreich geangelt . Beim Verladen " watt mehr haste nich gefangen ? " - " mir ist es schon zu viel"
Der Durchschnitt lag bei über 100 Kg / pro Nase - Ja diese Unternehmungen haben ca 400,-DM 
gekostet . Drei mal habe ich Heringssalat gemacht - den Rest hat ein Verwandter mit genommen und mit seiner Sippe
verspeist . 
Bei allen die ich dann gefragt habe ist das meiste auf dem Misthaufen gelandet -
wenn das ein mal passiert - aber Jahr für Jahr das gleiche gierige Geraffe -
nein dafür habe ich kein Verständnis . Wenn ich ein aggressiver Mensch währe würde ich 
jedem der tönt " meine Angelkarte hab ick schon Raus " links und rechts eine schwalben .
Nein auch bei solchen Fischen würde ich ein Fanglimit begrüßen .


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> Nein auch bei solchen Fischen würde ich ein Fanglimit begrüßen .



Wenn manche Angler kein Maß halten können, kommt es irgendwann zu Baglimits für alle.

Bei uns hier in MFr gibt es mittlerweile in den Verbandsgewässern schon Tages- und Jahreslimits für Barsche und Weißfische !


----------



## Waidbruder (26. Januar 2022)

Ich denke das Problem sind nicht nur die Mengen sondern  die Art der Fischindustrie. Wie beschrieben macht der Zuchtlachs den grössten Teil aus, und das hat schwere Auswirkungen auf den Wildlachsbestand ( Lachslaus etc.) , es gibt dort ehemals beste Lachsflüsse in denen heute praktisch kein Wildlachs mehr aufsteigt.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem sind nicht nur die Mengen sondern  die Art der Fischindustrie. Wie beschrieben macht der Zuchtlachs den grössten Teil aus, und das hat schwere Auswirkungen auf den Wildlachsbestand ( Lachslaus etc.) , es gibt dort ehemals beste Lachsflüsse in denen heute praktisch kein Wildlachs mehr aufsteigt.


Hallo,

die Ausrottung des Wildlachsbestandes haben die Norweger schon mal zu rund 75 Prozent durch den ungezügelten Ausbau der Wasserkraft herbeigeführt.
Dann kam noch der Gyrodactylus salaris dazu und heute ist der Wildlachsbestand, auf das ganze Land bezogen, allenfalls noch 10 Prozent dessen wie vor 50 Jahren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Januar 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Wir Angler sind doch dafür bekannt, dass wir, *was unsere angestammten Rechte *betrifft, möglichst wenig vorschreiben lassen wollen.


Ist das insgesamt nicht ein wenig "großkotzig" als Gast in einem Land von "*angestammten RECHTEN*" zu sprechen?
Norwegen ist nicht *unsere Kolonie*, sondern ein großzügiger Gasteber!
Und um hier mit einigen Halbwahrtheiten aufzuräumen:
Es dürfen pro Person *18* ( nicht 15 und nicht 20 Kilo)  selbstgefangenes "Fischereireugnis" ausgeführt werden)  WENN man Unterkunft hat bei einem* steuerlich registrierten Fischereibetrieb*, das hat nicht zwingend mit einem *Reiseveranstalter* zu tun!!
Diese 18-Kilo betreffen alles was Meeresfisch angeht, die Menge an selbst gefangenem Süßwasserfisch ist davon *NICHT* betroffen und kann zusätzlich zu den 18 Kilo Meeresfisch ausgeführt werden.
Die 18-Kilo-Beschränkung haben wir Angler uns letztendlich selber  zuzuschreiben, weil vor der Beschränkung oftmals ohne Sinn und Verstand UNMENGEN an Fisch entnommen und mitgenommen wurden,   um damit zu Hause den Urlaub über den Verkauf zu refinanzieren, das habe ich in zu Beginn der 2000er leider zu oft selbst erlebt. Und wie es zur Zeit leider immer noch von einigen kriminellen Deppen immer noch versicht wird, was man daran sieht, dass es immer wieder Zoll-Auffgriffe von mehreren 100 Kilo Filet pro Person an Grenzübergängen gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Es dürfen pro Person *18* ( nicht 15 und nicht 20 Kilo) selbstgefangenes "Fischereireugnis" ausgeführt werden) WENN man Unterkunft hat bei einem* steuerlich registrierten Fischereibetrieb*, das hat nicht zwingend mit einem *Reiseveranstalter* zu tun!!



Bei derartigen Aussagen immer einen offiziellen link, der die Richtigkeit bestätigt, dazu bitte!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei derartigen Aussagen immer einen offiziellen link, der die Richtigkeit bestätigt, dazu bitte!


Aber die vorher hier verbreiteten Halbwahrheiten mit 15 und 20 Kilo sowie den "Reiseveranstanlter"haben Dich nicht gestört???


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Januar 2022)

Aber damit Du glücklich bist








						Fangquote bei Ausreise aus Norwegen - Norwegian Customs
					

Bei Ihrer Ausreise aus Norwegen dürfen Sie 18 kg Fisch ausführen, der unter Leitung eines registrierten Fischereibetriebs geangelt wurde. Das organisierte Angeln muss dokumentiert werden können.




					www.toll.no


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2022)

So versteht das der Mitleser auch und sieht welche Aussagen denn nun zutreffen.
Danke.


----------



## crisis (31. Januar 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ist das insgesamt nicht ein wenig "großkotzig" als Gast in einem Land von "*angestammten RECHTEN*" zu sprechen?
> Norwegen ist nicht *unsere Kolonie*, sondern ein großzügiger Gasteber!


Wenn Du meinen ersten und dritten Satz, die Du nicht zitierst, in Bezug setzt wirst Du mir zustimmen, dass ich gerade von eben den Rechten der Norweger spreche. Als 'Großkotz' lasse ich mich ungern darstellen.


----------

